# basic spinning reel maintenance



## Carbut (Jan 28, 2019)

Does anyone have a youtube video or other tutorial for basic spinning reel maintenance over the winter? The baitrunner reels that i use for chunking for striped bass, which got worked over very hard this year, are going to be sent out to Rick for his service. but most of my other spinners were serviced by rick last year and probably didn't get too much pressure this season. all my big fish were caught on the baitrunners. my fluking spinners and pencil popping spinners and jigging spinners all didn't get roughed up at all (sadly!). I want to do some basic maintenance to them, but not take them completely apart. does anyone have a video or something to show me a suggest way to do some basic maintenance? thanks in advance.


----------



## Jim (Feb 1, 2019)

I found one once. Let me see if I can get the link again. 

Where do you live? Are you in the New England Area?


----------



## LDUBS (Feb 1, 2019)

About this time last year, TB member HandyAndy shared a great site named "Reel Repair by Alan Tani". It might have some info you could find useful. To view it, go to alantani.com

You are probably thinking for me to remember this from a year ago I must have an incredible encyclopedic memory. In reality I bookmarked the site so I wouldn't forget.


----------



## Jim (Feb 3, 2019)

:LOL2:


----------



## onthewater102 (Feb 4, 2019)

If you're not looking to give it a deep cleaning (to remove any sand etc. that may have gotten into it) open up the side plate access cover on the main housing (each reel is different). Sometimes, depending on the model, you will have to remove the spool/bail etc. Grease the gears and oil the bearings. Inspect for contamination (signs of corrosion, particulates, metal shavings etc) as these could indicate or precede severe issues.


----------

